# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Γυμνός λαιμός σε καναρίνια

## nicktzad

γεια σας παιδια!εδω ειμαι παλι με μερικα προβληματακια με τα καναρινια μου.
τις τελευταιες μερες εχουν πεσει τα φτερα απο τον λαιμο της καναρας μου αλλα και του καναρου (αλλα σε αυτον θα αναφερθω σε λιγο). η καναρα δειχνει να ειναι καλα...τρωει,πινει, ειναι ζωηρη μεσα στο κλουβι αλλα εχει χασει πολλα απο τα φτερα του λαιμου της. δεν περναει πτεροροια,χανει μονο απο τον λαιμο.σας βαζω μερικες φωτο να δειτε και να μου πειτε τι μπορω να κανω.δεν ειναι και πολυ καθαρες γτ η μηχανη μου ειναι για πεταμα...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ας ερθουμε τωραστον καναρο που σας ειχα ξαναρωτησει πριν 2-3 μερες. αυτος περναει σιγουρα πτεροροια.ομως δειχνει να ειναι πολυ εξαντλημενος.εχει χασει και αυτος πουπουλα απο τον λαιμο. πριν 2-3 μερες μου εδεινε την εντυπωση οτι προκειτε για ακαρεα τραχειας. τον ειχα ακουσει να κανει ταυτοχρονα με την αναπνοη του ενα "τσικ τσικ". του εκανα μια θεραπεια με vetermec η οποια τελειωσε την τριτη. σημερα που τον επιασα να τον ακουσω παλι  δεν ακουσα τον ηχο που κανουν αν εχουν ακαρεα. γενικα ομως μου φαινεται οτι αναπνεει δυσκολα.μηπως το πουλι τελικα εχει αναπνευστικο προβλημα και οχι ακαρεα?? υπαρχει περιπτωση να κρυωσε καλοκαιριατικα?? τωρα του βαζω μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο του,αβγο,φρουτα και τους σπορους του.σας βαζω και μια φωτο με τον λαιμο ....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Avdiritis

Φίλε μου, χωρίς να είμαι καθόλου ειδικός επι του θέματος, αλλά βλέποντας τις φωτό της κανάρας σου, ήταν σαν να βλέπω τη δικιά μου πριν κανα 8μηνο περίπου...η δικιά μου είχε τελικά ακάρεα της τραχείας και μετά απο 2-3 εφαρμογές Pulmosan καθώς επίσης και Pterothene για το πτέρωμα, όλα είναι μια χαρά...παρατήρησε αν έχει στο γυμνό μέρος κάτι σαν κίτρινες κουκίδες...γιατί ίσως να έχει και παράσιτα στο πτέρωμα και να θέλει ψέκασμα με κάποιο σπρέι απομάκρυνσης εξωτερικών παρασίτων...εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## mitsman

Οτι σου ειπε ο  Βαγγος.. συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι του!!!

----------


## nicktzad

ναι εχει και στο εξωτερικο μερος καποιες κιτρινες κουκιδες. παρασιτα ειναι αυτα?? καπου διαβασα οτι αν τα πουλια εχουν ακαρεα της τραχειας και τα ψεκασουμε και για εξωτερικα παρασιτα τοτε τα ακαρεα της τραχειας "τρελαινονται" και μπορει να χασουμε τα πουλια. ειναι αληθεια αυτο? καπου το ειχα διαβασει,νομιζω εδω στο forum.
το vetermec δεν κανει τιποτα??? αυτο αγορασα και ακριβα κιολας θα ελεγα. μην το πεταξω τζαμπα...
για τον καναρο δεν μου ειπατε ρε παιδια!!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Νίκο

Το Vetermec όπως γράφουν αρκετοί κάνει δουλειά, όχι όμως τόσο άμεση όπως το Pulmosan. Η ιβερμεκτίνη, όταν περνά στο αίμα απευθείας έχει καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. Εαν όντως βάλεις Vetermec είναι 1ml Vetermec σε 940ml νερό για 36 ώρες. Θελει και επανάληψη μετά απο 9 με 10 μέρες

Αυτό με τα εξωτερικά παρασιτικτόνα και τα ακάρεα τραχείας, δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ.

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ μιλας μαλλον για αλλο  πουλι απο αυτο εδω  Ξηρή επιδερμίδα σε καναρίνι  γιατι ηταν μαυροκοκκινο ειχες πει εκεινο  ενω το παρον ειναι προς το λευκο .δεν νομιζω να ειναι ασχετο το ενα με το αλλο .εκεινο τελικα τι ειχε γινει; ειχες χορηγησει σκευασμα προπολης; αν επεκταθηκε και σε αλλο πουλι αλλα στο ιδιο σημειο δεν νομιζω να ειναι δερματικο αλλα υπαρχει καποια εσωτερικη φλεγμονη ειτε απο ακαρεα ειτε απο κατι αλλο .το βραχνιασμα ειναι απο καποια λοιμωξη δευτερογενη που εχει δημιουργηθει ή απλα εχει καποια λοιμωξη του αναπνευστικου και τιποτα αλλο .αν υπαρχει καποια χρονια τοπικη λοιμωξη στην περιοχη εκεινη ,ειναι πιθανον ο πονος να εχει οδηγησει σε τοπικη πτεροροια .δυστυχως δεν ειναι μονο ακαρεα ή βακτηριο που ερεθιζουν την τραχεια του πουλιου .παντως θα παρακαλεσω απο εδω οποιον μπορει να σου δανεισει λιγο scatt αν εχει να το κανει

----------


## nicktzad

αυτο που ειχα αναφερει τοτε ειναι το δευτερο (το αρσενικο) που σας λεω τωρα,το μαυροκοκκινο. τοτε ειχα βαλει λιγο προπολη στο ποδι ομως και οχι στον λαιμο που εχει τωρα και του ειχε περασει.τωρα εχει χασει φτερα στον λαιμο,μαζι με τα αλλα συμπτωματα που σας λεω και δειχνει αρκετα εξουθενωμενο.

το ασπρο ειναι αλλο πουλι, που το μονο που εχει ειναι η πτωση φτερων στο λαιμο και τιποτα αλλο.

scatt δεν μπορω να βρω εδω περα,οπως επισης και pulmosan.το μονο που βρηκα ειναι το vetermec 1%

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις και προπολη εξωτερικα και στα δυο και κανε και χορηγηση vetermec εστω με πιστη τηρηση οσων εχεις διαβασει για τη χορηγηση του.κανενα υδαρες τροφιμο αυτο το διαστημα για να παρει τη σωστη ποσοτητα νερου γιατι αλλιως θα πιει πιο λιγο.επισης αν το εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο .αν το εχεις σε εξωτερικο η αραιωση να ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλη  ( σε 1 λιτρο νερου οχι στ 940 ml τουλαχιστον  ) γιατι στη ζεστη πινουν περισσοτερο νερο και με την καθιερωμενη αραιωση θα προσλαβουν παραπανω ποσοτητα

----------


## nicktzad

ευχαριστω πολυ συμ*forum*ιτες....θα ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες σας και τα ξαναλεμε!!!!

----------


## xXx

> καπου διαβασα οτι αν τα πουλια εχουν ακαρεα της τραχειας και τα ψεκασουμε και για εξωτερικα παρασιτα τοτε τα ακαρεα της τραχειας "τρελαινονται" και μπορει να χασουμε τα πουλια.


αυτό που μάλλον είχες διαβάσει είναι πως αν ο αριθμός των ακάρεων της τραχείας είναι μεγάλος και είναι σε πολύ προχωρημένο στάδιο τότε μπορεί να χάσεις το πουλί λόγω του ότι θα υπάρξει μαζική αντίδραση και στρες έντονο.

----------


## nicktzad

ναι οντως Βασιλη, κατι τετοιο ειχα διαβασει....δεν θυμαμαι ποιος το ειχε γραψει. μηπως ησουν και εσυ??

----------


## aeras

Για το πουλί της 2 και 3 εικόνας. Χορήγησε συμπληρώματα διατροφής με αμινοξέα, βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία για 20 ημέρες, σε συνδυασμό με φρούτα και λαχανικά , κυρίως φύλλα από λάχανο.

----------

